# Edible Plants/Mushrooms



## hplayer13

Any sites/books you know of that show and say edible plants and mushrooms??


----------



## jondahighlander

try this http://foragingpictures.com/ ---------jon


----------



## Oldgrandman

http://www.wildmanstevebrill.com/Mushrooms.Folder/Mushrooms.html
and
http://www.wild-harvest.com/pages/fiddlehead.htm


----------

